# Nigel after neuter



## OhNigel (May 15, 2012)

Hi all, I've been reading through these forums since we first got our very own Havanese two months ago. I've learned a lot and I'm sure to learn even more by posting...

My 6 month old Nigel just got neutered this past Saturday. The vet who performed the surgery also saw that his right shoulder was separated (he _had_ been limping a few days prior) and so she put that leg into a splint. Nigel came home predictably drowsy and uncomfortable. On that first night, we gave him the anti-inflammatory that he now takes every evening.

My husband and I expected him to be pretty out of it for the first couple of days, but we did not anticipate his lethargy and general disinterest in EVERYTHING. If we did not put his bowl of food/water in front of him, he wouldn't eat or drink. He only lifts his head if he hears other dogs outside, but other than that, he's pretty mopey. Right now, he's on the couch, having spent the last three hours sleeping.

My husband thinks that he's just having a hard time adjusting to not only the lack of his "berries", but also the cone of shame, the splint, AND having only three working legs. It's just so sad to see, though. Am I just being a worrywart and should I wait it out a few more days to see if things get better? Has anyone else dealt with something similar?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww... that poor little pathetic thing!!!! You can always give your vet a call and report his behavior and see what they say. It will give you peace of mind. That is probably what I would do...(I'm a worry wart also by the way)


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

BE GLAD THAT HE IS LETHARGIC! Otherwise, you would be chasing him down and trying to keep him quiet.

But seriously, surgery affects everyone differently. Some bounce right back and you have the worst time keeping them quiet for 2 weeks. Others are drama queens (JACK!) and moan and howl and whimper. Others are sleepy. 

It sounds pretty normal what Nigel is going through. I suspect it is the splint and cone of shame that is causing the pouting. He can't do anything and he is miserable. It is his way of punishing you - those sad, sad eyes.....

Also some anti-inflammatory drugs cause drowsiness. If he doesn't perk up by tomorrow afternoon, I would probably call the vet and get their opinion. When is your follow-up appointment for his leg?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww Poor boy. Get well soon, Nigel.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww, hope Nigel is feeling better soon.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

If he is laying next to your or your DH, you can take the C.O.S. off to give him a break for a while. Also, if you are leaving the C.O.S. on for meals and water, it might just be too difficult for him. He might be more interested in eating/drinking without it.

There are less uncomfortable ways to keep him from licking/biting his stitches. some people here use a baby's onesie, opening it up when it is time to eliminate.

There is also an inflatable cone available at many pet supply stores such as Petsmart and Petco.

It wouldn't hurt to call the Vet to ask about the lethargy. It could simply be the medicine he is taking, but there may be something else going on. Poor little guy.

Please keep us updated about Nigel's progress. He sure is a little cutie.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry you and Nigel are going through this. Mine have never done well with the COS. If he needs to wear it for a while, I would suggest trying a soft cone. I got the comfy cone when Cassie had her cherry eye repaired and it made all the difference. How long is he in the cast and off his leg for? Poor fella.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Poor baby! I would call the Vet just to put your mind at ease. After the surgery they are usually up and around too quickly, with the shoulder it is probably best he is not up and about. He is adorable, hope he has a full bill of health soon, so he can get back to what our Hav's do best...clowning aroud and entertaining.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

StarrLhasa said:


> Also, if you are leaving the C.O.S. on for meals and water, it might just be too difficult for him. He might be more interested in eating/drinking without it.


Totally agree. I took the cone off when Jack was eating or snoozing by me.


----------



## OhNigel (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advice and encouragement! Nigel's going back to the vet this weekend to check his splint so if he's still acting mopey, I'll definitely be letting her know. Nigel finally seems to be ok with his cone tonight, so hopefully that trend continues. I'll write an update after his vet appointment.

Thanks again!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy was neutered a few months ago and he was miserable. I called the vet A LOT! He was mopey, miserable and just plan pathetic. It took him a good week to get almost back to normal, but now he's fine. Guess it depends on the dog, is Nigel a drama king? Timmy is a total drama king which I think was part of the problem. I think he learned that from my younger DD. ound: Good to hear he's seems better. I used the inflatable ring which was great. Good luck.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Poor Nigel Get better soon!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It's probably a good thing Nigel is sleepy and a little slow at the moment.It will give his shoulder a chance to heal.Hope he is fully recovered soon.By the way DH is also a Nigel,though he has not been neutered,I think a cone of shame might suit him!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Feel better soon, Nigel. Poor boy.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor guy! Wishing a speedy recovery for him.


----------



## OhNigel (May 15, 2012)

Nigel after neuter update: Nigel has definitely perked up some in the last few days. We saw the vet on Saturday and she said that his stitches were healing very nicely, but the shoulder was about the same. She recommended keeping the cone on for another week, which I'm bummed about, but I've been taking into account all your recommendations. So now we've been taking the cone off for eating and drinking and once that cone comes off, Nigel is back to his usual boisterous self. After the cone is back on though, he goes back to being mopey. So there's definitely a correlation there.

And yes, Nigel is a drama king. In fact, he can be OVER-dramatic, so that's probably part of the issue here too.

Thanks again for the good thoughts you've all sent our way!


----------

